# EOI for 189/190 with (ACS-2613) series



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Expats, I'm posting this new thread to explore the information on invitations to high demand occupations in skill select. I've recently submitted an EOI for 189 with 261311- Analyst Programmer. Unfortunately this skill is in high demand and the DIBP may take at-least 4 months to offer me an invitation. Is any of my fellow expats experiencing the same problem? Is state sponsorship a rational choice for this kind of cases? If yes, what states and how long do they take to offer a nomination?


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello All, Anybody waiting for invitations from skill select could join this thread and update the status. By doing so, we can figure it out with the expected time of invitation. Particularly, the candidates with 60 points and ACS-2613 would be benefited from this approach. Lets help each other in developing ideas and also in sharing useful information.

Thanks and best wishes to one and all..


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am also on same ship. Submitted EOI on 10thFeb2014. 60 points.

Fingers crossed


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

eyyunni1985 said:


> I am also on same ship. Submitted EOI on 10thFeb2014. 60 points.
> 
> Fingers crossed


i am hoping to be in the same boat as well.. waiting desperately for my ACS result which i submitted on Nov 22nd.. As soon as i get.. i ll also apply to this code.. will keep you guys updated


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Hello All, Anybody waiting for invitations from skill select could join this thread and update the status. By doing so, we can figure it out with the expected time of invitation. Particularly, the candidates with 60 points and ACS-2613 would be benefited from this approach. Lets help each other in developing ideas and also in sharing useful information.
> 
> Thanks and best wishes to one and all..


So just trying to shake some brains.. best case is to get an invite by june.. what happens if we donot get an invite by then.. do we become fall-over candidates into the next year..??


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Hello Expats, I'm posting this new thread to explore the information on invitations to high demand occupations in skill select. I've recently submitted an EOI for 189 with 261311- Analyst Programmer. Unfortunately this skill is in high demand and the DIBP may take at-least 4 months to offer me an invitation. Is any of my fellow expats experiencing the same problem? Is state sponsorship a rational choice for this kind of cases? If yes, what states and how long do they take to offer a nomination?


for one.. NSW have stopped this year.. so we have to wait for next year(july 2014).. VIC i heard is inviting more testers.. not sure about this..


----------



## hammadmirza (Feb 6, 2014)

anish13 said:


> So just trying to shake some brains.. best case is to get an invite by june.. what happens if we donot get an invite by then.. do we become fall-over candidates into the next year..??


i think only if the SOL for July 2014 - 2015 enlists our ANZSCO code.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had filed an EOI for 261313 under 189 with 60 points. unfortunately i didnt receive invitation for more than 6 months of wait and I turned 33 by that time. Now my points stand at 55. My agent told me that i have an option for Victorian state sponsorship. Please help me out with the process details and more importantly the funds AUD30000. Its a huge amount for me. Do i have to show funds at the start of my EOI application under 190? 

Their website has written that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."

Please help me out with detail steps to file for victorian sposorship.

Regards,
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

anish13 said:


> So just trying to shake some brains.. best case is to get an invite by june.. what happens if we donot get an invite by then.. do we become fall-over candidates into the next year..??


Same here. Have submitted EOI on 10thFeb2014 - 60 points for 2613. Found from reading various posts here, that its highly unlikely that I would get invited!!!

Is someone here who is on the same boat? Any advises.


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*SS'p approval*



anish13 said:


> for one.. NSW have stopped this year.. so we have to wait for next year(july 2014).. VIC i heard is inviting more testers.. not sure about this..


Hello Anish, I've no work experience to claim for Victorian sponsorship. So do you have any alternative to improve my points? How about change in ACS assessment? the one which is less in demand sothat we can expect for an early invitation?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Hello Anish, I've no work experience to claim for Victorian sponsorship. So do you have any alternative to improve my points? How about change in ACS assessment? the one which is less in demand sothat we can expect for an early invitation?:fingerscrossed:


is it possible for you look at increasing your IELTS score if you have not done already? do you have have 7 in all bands(10 points) or 8 in all modules(20 points)?


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Visa processing*



anish13 said:


> is it possible for you look at increasing your IELTS score if you have not done already? do you have have 7 in all bands(10 points) or 8 in all modules(20 points)?


Hello Anish, Firstly, congrats for your visa. Its been long I tapped into this thread, below is my status as shown in my signature area. It comes to me as a surprise that you got CO in a very short time. Did you really apply with 60 or more points?

Regards..


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Hello Anish, Firstly, congrats for your visa. Its been long I tapped into this thread, below is my status as shown in my signature area. It comes to me as a surprise that you got CO in a very short time. Did you really apply with 60 or more points?
> 
> Regards..


Yes.. i did apply with 60 points.. Actually your points have a significance only till the invitation stage.. once you get an invite.. everyone(189's) are on the same platform. It depends on the team, the CO and various other things like front loading and most importantly luck


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Visa processing*



anish13 said:


> Yes.. i did apply with 60 points.. Actually your points have a significance only till the invitation stage.. once you get an invite.. everyone(189's) are on the same platform. It depends on the team, the CO and various other things like front loading and most importantly luck


Great, I'm happy to see a case like yours and I hope it(the luck) continues..
May I know what is your background in S/w and when r u planning to Auz?
Myself planning to learn a S/W tool which can help with an employment in Australia/Sydney, any suggestions? I have only a 5 month testing exp in Auz and nothing from India..

TA..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VISU said:


> Great, I'm happy to see a case like yours and I hope it(the luck) continues..
> May I know what is your background in S/w and when r u planning to Auz?
> Myself planning to learn a S/W tool which can help with an employment in Australia/Sydney, any suggestions? I have only a 5 month testing exp in Auz and nothing from India..
> 
> TA..


Hi everybody in this thread..i supposed you all have got the invitation by this time...saw in the report of May 26 invitation that date of effect as 1005/2014...so presumably all have got the invitation..

i am in the same boat..submitted EOI on 28/05/2014 with 60 points, 2613...so what are the chances of invitation...please share your thoughts


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Great, I'm happy to see a case like yours and I hope it(the luck) continues..
> May I know what is your background in S/w and when r u planning to Auz?
> Myself planning to learn a S/W tool which can help with an employment in Australia/Sydney, any suggestions? I have only a 5 month testing exp in Auz and nothing from India..
> 
> TA..


Well.. i am planning to go to sydney since i have my uncle and aunt there.. so will stay with them and look out for a job.. my background is networking/telecom with java technology..

I have worked for 3 odd months in telstra, melbourne.. thinking of going early next year.. maybe march.. since i hear the year end will be slow because of the holidays and cant go immedietly because of the notice periods.. 

meanwhile will try from india.. lets see..


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Invitations..*



Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi everybody in this thread..i supposed you all have got the invitation by this time...saw in the report of May 26 invitation that date of effect as 1005/2014...so presumably all have got the invitation..
> 
> i am in the same boat..submitted EOI on 28/05/2014 with 60 points, 2613...so what are the chances of invitation...please share your thoughts


Hello Tashi,
Since your EOI was on 28/05 and there are still places left in occupational ceiling (4800-4528=272), there is a chance for you to get invited on 9 June provided not many applicants with 65 or higher points.

ray:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

VISU said:


> Hello Tashi,
> Since your EOI was on 28/05 and there are still places left in occupational ceiling (4800-4528=272), there is a chance for you to get invited on 9 June provided not many applicants with 65 or higher points.
> 
> ray:


Hi Vishu..thanks for the consolation and really hope that there are not many applicants with 65 points and above...I hope that most with 65 and above got invitation in May 26 round looking at the invitation sent out....

Keeping the fingers crossed....


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Ur points?*



anish13 said:


> Well.. i am planning to go to sydney since i have my uncle and aunt there.. so will stay with them and look out for a job.. my background is networking/telecom with java technology..
> 
> I have worked for 3 odd months in telstra, melbourne.. thinking of going early next year.. maybe march.. since i hear the year end will be slow because of the holidays and cant go immedietly because of the notice periods..
> 
> meanwhile will try from india.. lets see..


Hey Anish, Could you describe ur points?
My Points are Age(30)+Qual'n(15)+Australian edu'n(5)+IELTS(10)= 60 and urs..?

BTW, what were your roles and responsibilities with Teltra and how did you manage to get one with them? anything technical?

Do you have any domain/occupation for a beginner in mind to advice to an Australian expat?
Cheers!


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

VISU said:


> Hey Anish, Could you describe ur points?
> My Points are Age(30)+Qual'n(15)+Australian edu'n(5)+IELTS(10)= 60 and urs..?
> 
> BTW, what were your roles and responsibilities with Teltra and how did you manage to get one with them? anything technical?
> ...


My Points are Age(30)+Qual'n(15)+work experience(5)+IELTS(10)= 60

i was onsite from my company to telstra.. my role was requirement gathering and customer support for debugging issues


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Anish13

I have sent u a msg. please check.


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Anish13,

Saw ur signature now. Congratulations to u. 
ALL THE BEST


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

wonderful said:


> Hello Anish13
> 
> I have sent u a msg. please check.


i didnt get the message.. thanks for your wishes


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Anish,

I have msgd u again kindly check.

I had sent u a msg on fri as well.. i guess u dint receive that as well.


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Anish,

did u receive my msg??


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

wonderful said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> did u receive my msg??


Hey..

yes received the message now


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

anish13 said:


> Hey..
> 
> yes received the message now


hey,

i have replied to your message. Do let me know if you haven't received


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*261311*



anish13 said:


> hey,
> 
> i have replied to your message. Do let me know if you haven't received


Hi Anish, Good day! Do you remember me from the initial days of this thread, its me who started off this one. I am happy to see your signature with a grant on it..

Coming to my profile, I'm from the same occupation and my status is as mentioned in my signature below. Do you mind sharing your points description and the procedures who have been through after CO allocation. I've applied on 6 May with all the doc's and no response yet? I know its all luck to get picked by Co but bit anxious to know if my profile is alright-sent to you as a private message.

Regards, V


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Anish,

I did receive your messages.. Thank you..





anish13 said:


> hey,
> 
> i have replied to your message. Do let me know if you haven't received


----------



## DilsonJoseph (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re Australian migration*

Hi Anish,

If you dont mind can you please let me know how you did your UK PCC and Indian PCC and the time it took to complete. this information will be of a great help for me. 






anish13 said:


> i am hoping to be in the same boat as well.. waiting desperately for my ACS result which i submitted on Nov 22nd.. As soon as i get.. i ll also apply to this code.. will keep you guys updated


----------

